# The Big Apple (show us your New York photos)



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been fighting a little "don't wanna do it" lately. I have 4 photo sessions that I need to edit prints for tonight but I am blowing them off to do some personal work. 

These three links are to my blog and are for photos from my last trip to New York City. It's a place we love to visit, and would visit more if we knew someone we could crash with every now and then.

I hope you like the set: Parts One, Two and Three.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 1, 2008)

<cough> 

"Pardon me".    )


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2008)

I like your NYC pics very much....a nice mix of architecture, people, street scenes etc.   (Umm, in the Times Square pic, was there a nude cowboy with a guitar??!!)*







*Heehee, that oughta drive a few people to the site, to look for 'im


----------



## dpolston (Feb 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> (Umm, in the Times Square pic, was there a nude cowboy with a guitar??!!)



Shhhhhh   ;o) He likes being nekkidd.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Just the approaching snowstorm as seen from the ESB to forward this theme thread... I might upload more once again from back in 2006. 

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, I seem to have stored them with different photo servers all over the place ... am just stumbling upon some more (and I have seen another place where there are even MORE!)


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2012)

ESB von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




NYCStreet_60th_02 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




NYCStreet_SnowStorm_01 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




NYCStreet_SnowStorm_03 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




RooseveltIsland von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




Skyscrapers_06 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 21, 2018)

Radio City



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2018)

rBridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2018)

rBlue by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2018)

Flatiron and clock by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------

